# Khaki Fraying?



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if you all feel the same way, but I hate it when a chino (plain bottom) starts to get those little nicks on the edge of the cuff. I just find them unsightly. I know lots of stores intentionally do that now to make a chino more casual, but I don't want that. I know in someways it is most likely inevitable. But, have you guys found anyways to prevent fraying on a chino bottom.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

One answer to the problem: Not wearing them?

When a material interacts with the physical world (eg. wearing khaki) it will wear out; fortunately, many people *like* somewhat worn and threadbare casual clothing, since the weathered quality imparts a measure of charm to the wearer.

If you *don't* like worn clothes, probably the best practice is simply to replace them often (which means you can buy cheap, since durability isn't a factor).

DH


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

No break.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I think "weathered" clothing can have some "charm" but I guess I have a different view of "weathered" I currently have on a VERy old ocbd (it was my dads) from brooks. You can tel that the shirt has been around, but there are no knicks or frays.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hemming*

I have a couple pairs that I have had re-hemmed an inch or so shorter. Problems include that they are then a tad too short, and that the seat usually starts to wear through around the pockets at the same time as the cuffs for me.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with topsider--it's a sign that you're wearing them too long.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Not necessarily, I have some khakis that are pretty close to being highwaters and they are starting to fray. The main thing is wear and tear from washing and drying, I would say. Try hang drying them or even soaking them if you really want to go to extremes.

I like it though.

Conor


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Regardless of the length, you'll eventually get some fraying along the cuffs, pocket edges, fly edges, etc. with normal wear and washing. That really can't be avoided. If you don't like it, replace the pants when they start to fray.

I tend to keep my frayed khakis around, however, as they're usually pretty soft and comfy by that point. An old, wrinkled OCBD and a pair of frayed khakis are like a t-shirt and sweatpants to me...they're what I throw on when I get home from work.

Even if you don't like the look, you can always wear them in the yard.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

This are all good thoughts. and I agree with the statement above that its not from them being too long, but just probably wash and wear. I know really frayed ones are out of the questions, but then I quess I would ask you guys if they only have minor knicks, can I still throw on an oxford, knit of repp tie, and some weejuns and still look presentable, or is that just sloppy and they should be relegated to the yard?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I'd still wear them in such a way, considering each situation accordingly of course.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

redmanca said:


> Not necessarily, I have some khakis that are pretty close to being highwaters and they are starting to fray. The main thing is wear and tear from washing and drying, I would say. Try hang drying them or even soaking them if you really want to go to extremes.
> 
> I like it though.
> 
> Conor


Weather permitting, line drying is a great way to extend the life of your khakis. (Really a great way of extending the life of your clothes in general.)


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Regardless of the length, you'll eventually get some fraying along the cuffs, pocket edges, fly edges, etc. with normal wear and washing.


This is exactly right - but here is a little trick that might help to extend the life:

1. Wash normally
2. Put them in the dryer on medium heat for ~5 minutes (just enough to get the wrinkles out)
3. Hang dry

Old khakis are a staple in my wardrobe. They get worn as a replacement to jeans.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*no-iron junk frays superfast*

Turning clothing inside out for washing/drying minimizes fade/fray.


----------



## chrisvonsimson (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been wondering if piping might do the trick but it would have to be be light enough to not give a strange drape.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Another Lazarus thread.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

When mine start to fray they have crossed the threshold to the highest level of chino enlightenment. I am talking about Fish Pants.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

^ or shorts


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> When mine start to fray they have crossed the threshold to the highest level of chino enlightenment. I am talking about Fish Pants.


For those of us who have never learned the art of fishing, fraying = charity.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Georgia said:


> This is exactly right - but here is a little trick that might help to extend the life:
> 
> 1. Wash normally
> 2. Put them in the dryer on medium heat for ~5 minutes (just enough to get the wrinkles out)
> ...


I'm with you all the way.

Old, frayed Bills are great beach and boat pants.

But they get that way soon enough. I avoid the prewashed, preworn-looking ones too. I'll wear them casually 'til they fall apart, but I like my new ones looking new, crisp, and presentable.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Filson offers to sew a "binding" to the cuff of their tin cloth pants to reinforce it. See pics. I imagine a seamstress could do something similar to any pair of pants.


Leather (L) and Fabric (R):


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Himself said:


> I'm with you all the way.
> 
> Old, frayed Bills are great beach and boat pants.
> 
> But they get that way soon enough. I avoid the prewashed, preworn-looking ones too. I'll wear them casually 'til they fall apart, but I like my new ones looking new, crisp, and presentable.


+1 to this. Call on many country gents here on a Saturday morning, and you'll find them in frayed cotton drills and a jumper with a couple of holes in it. You'd certainly find me in that. But I'd still change into a neatly pressed pair of cavalry twills to go out for lunch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2021)

First thing I do with new khakis is to run a bead of liquid stitch along the wear area at bottom of the cuffs which helps protect the cuffs from fraying.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Have them taken up a tiny bit. They‘ll look brand new again.


----------

